# g w anniversary deals



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

has anyone else seen the new anniversary deals? I dont think gw are taking it very seriously they all seem to be just a random set of mostly specials and rares and for little or no saving at all. The orcs only cost £2 less than the store price. By the time you add postage i may as well just walk there and get it myself. The only noticable saving is £15 on the wood elves but i'd still need to spend more than that to make it a legal army. and the rerelease of an old high elf character serafyn of the annuli as a ltd 30th aniversary model seems like a real opportunity missed and the've binned the skaven deal as it was cheaper to buy seperately.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Still kinda hard to read your post there, mate. All the sentences jumble together, lol.

I haven't really given a thought to the boxed deals. It is a pretty rare day that I build an army that fits the typical norms. I've never purchased a combo box.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, none of the deals look remotely worth it. A sad thing for the 25th anniversary.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not just the cost though. It seems like a real opportunity missed for some nice limited edition minis


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Its not just the cost though. It seems like a real opportunity missed for some nice limited edition minis


Agreed, hopefully they're just keeping them secret.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to agree with all the posts here.

What were they thinking? It would have been a huge cash cow but they've decided to randomly jumble together "army" deals that you can't even field out of the box!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I looked at the army deals and was sorely disappointed. Little to no savings? A load of models many armies won't use (wouldn't common core make more sense?)? I'll stick to battleforces and the like.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Agreed, hopefully they're just keeping them secret.


my mate went into his local gw store to inquire about empire wizards on horseback and when they said they no longer do them he asked what he should do to represent the model on the field, the guy at gw promptly told him not to worry about it, that there were to be some special anniv models released and he may be pleasantly suprised but he'd say no more


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just seen the new white dwarf and apart from tshirts and silver dice and carry case they have made a model of the chaos warrior from the first issue which is ok but its only on sale for 2 days .they also have a rough set of rules for apoc size games of fantasy, and some new 40k chaos data sheets for apoc but thats about it other than the usual adverts and mandatory look at how great our pro painters are section. well they should be its what they are paid for


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The Fantasy birthday isnt about putting out big boxes of savings stuff. This isn't fantasy apocalypse. The deals are a bit iffy, but they're just a bonus. If you want one, buy it, if not, who cares?

Fantasy 25 is about celebrating fantasy as a system, getting alot of 40k players involved as much as poss to show them how awesome the system is.

Release wise, its all about cool limited stuff, like the rulebook, the dice, and Harry the fucking Hammer. Harry is an awesome model, like someone said, limited release just like the WD model, so he'll be worth a fucking fortune within weeks.

As for the WD, i reckon its one of the best in ages. a great ruleset for playing massive (5k+) battles (the rules themselves are actually as long, word wise, as the rules in the apoc book, the apoc book has alot of fluff and filler in there)

It also has a fucking amazing battle report, that brings to mind the old 'Gathering of Might' from WD185 that oldies might remember.

If you're a fan of painting articles, which i am, you've got a double whammy, a Harry masterclass for the experts, and a batch painting article for the less confident.

i know that sounded like an advert, but i actually loved it.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought the WD model and (like a fool) assembled it. It is probably the hardest model to assemble in my view. It took me like an hour to build it (stupid Super Glue!). I am definately buying the Harry Model but I am definitely NOT going to assemble it right away. I'm gonna check on ebay see how much people wan't it for and then MAYBE open it and assemble him. And those army deals suck worse than a cow biting your balls off!


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

my store manger said that they were for armies which had al ready has most troops but not many special units


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

sort of but most of the deals are just a way of clearing backstock that no one really uses


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

swntzu said:


> I have to agree with all the posts here.
> 
> What were they thinking? It would have been a huge cash cow but they've decided to randomly jumble together "army" deals that you can't even field out of the box!


its supposed to be a boost to get you another quick 1000pts to play legendary


----------

